# Fathers Day Lamb



## bbqgoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Pops wants a lambie for fathers day so here I go with my first smoked leg...



Rub is a little unconventional, base of brown sugar, rosemary & mint. 

I will let ya all know how it goes!


----------



## seboke (Jun 15, 2008)

WoW! You go Girl!!  What a project, can't wait to see the finale!


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

cant wait to see finish and hear how it turned out. never had lamb and maaybe someday like to try... will wait for your finale!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like a good start I'll be waiting for more Qview thanks for sharing


----------



## decepticron (Jun 15, 2008)

That leg looks mighty tasty.  I like the spice combination and i don't think it's strange at all.  I found a lamb rub recipe that i use on smaller cuts which is very similar but also uses some lemon and a hint of cloves.  I love the sweet taste of brown sugar and spices on my lamb.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 15, 2008)

looks great, can;t wait to see the final results.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey BBQG, that looks like it's going to turn out AWESOME!! 

What type of wood are you using for the smoke? The rub itself will definitely compliment the meat and I'm so anxious (along with everyone else) to see how this turns out!!

Your qvue and ideas are awesome ... way to go woman!!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

never have had lamb either-looks and sounds good-happy dad's day pops.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good ...that rub sounds really good all the things i like....never done lamb..can't wait to see the end results....


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice lookin' leg BBQG!  Can't wait to see how this one turns out....I bet it will be fantastic, as with all your smokes.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## zzerru (Jun 15, 2008)

Lamb is wonderful and is very common in my area due to a large greek and lebanese populations. My fav way to have leg of lamb is to cut about 25 one inch deep slits all over it and stuff a clove of garlic in each one. Then you rub the leg down with olive oil, cover liberally with salt, pepper, rosemary and cumin and then top with slices of onion and lemon. Roast it on the grill until medium-rare, slice and enjoy with tzatziki, some feta, olives and pita!


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck with the lamb BBQG.  You have a lot of interested folks on here curious as to how it will turn out.  You really do come up with some creative rubs.  This one looks great and I hope it turns out great.  Have a great day and a great smoke.  Looking forward to the q-view!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all!
The lamb was amazing!! My rub with KC's input on the mop was incredible..like nothing left and it was a huge piece of lamb!
we pulled half of it..omg yummy sammies...
Sorry I have one pix when she came off the bbq, cuzzzz frankley at that time i was ready to shoot my baby girl playing with her cousin...the chick in me took over....
so here is the finale and then some pix of the girls...until our next smoke, enjoy and happy smokes!!

here she is done so yummy!


here we go water ahhhh es!



http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm145/bbqgoddess/IMG_5584.jpg
and the girls are just gettin started.....


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2008)

looks good glad it went well and looks like the girls were having fun


----------



## seboke (Jun 27, 2008)

Forgot to watch for the finish here, does that look tasty or what!?!?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 27, 2008)

That is a great looking lamb! Lamb is one of my favorite processed vegetables! It ranks right up there with Pork, Beef and Chicken!


----------

